# i dont know how to cope



## lisamackay2204 (Apr 27, 2008)

hiya girls

ive just joined this site, so im going to have a wee ramble!! lol

im 25, have two gorge little boys and now im suffering with secondary infertility, due to severe pcos on both ovaries. i have had five miscarriages and am now on clomid, and having to take provera to have a bleed!!
i was on metformin but apart from it making me lose loads of weight didnt really do much else!!

now though im struggling. its been nearlly three years since me and hubby have been ttc number 3 and im thinking its never going to happen!!

am i stupid in thinking this?

lisa xx


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Lisa

Sorry to hear your having problems conceiving.......infertility is a terrible thing.
I'm 25 too and have been ttc with my hubby for over 3 years, I don't think it's ever going to happen either hun so you're not alone. Have you been told by your consultant what the likely route of treatment is for you yet? I'm on the ivf waiting list and should be starting around Sept for my first treatment. I've has lap and dye and numerous dildo scans, just sick of all the waiting as I'm sure you are too.

Don't ever think that what your feeling is wrong cause I assure you it's not! You should come and post on the April/May thread we are all a friendly bunch and you will get some great advice. You can always pm me hun if you need a chat.

Take care and good luck  

Jo
xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Lisa - welcome to the seondary thread. I'm sorry about your problems, I too have been trying for a baby for 3 years (well 3 and a half if we're counting!) I think it's only natural to feel like it's never going to happen, I hope you get some success with your treatment. Come and chat on the secondary thread where you'll find us all moaning about the same thing!!

Faithful x


----------

